# Richmond Report



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

Decided to get a day in before the weather got cold again. Tried to put the kayak in at the sewage plant launch but the current is very swift right now and my anchor couldn't handle it.

Fished from the shore for awhile using some old stinky shad from last season. Got some bites but also lots of snags with the heavy current. There were a few other guys out looking for shad, but they aren't in just yet.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report. Yeah, in about 2 more weeks shad and catfish will be all over the james, BUT so will all the fishermen too. Do you know where I can find information about the water levels in richmond? Many times I have fished the james in richmond and found that the water levels vary from very high to very low (no matter the tides). Someone told me it was due to the amount of rain. I was wondering if anyone knew of a website that stated when the water heights are high?


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know of a website that tracks it but I can tell you today high tide was above normal just based on the boat ramp. The slip walkway was underwater and I believe the gauge said 16'. With all the rain expected over the next few days I wouldn't expect that to change any time soon.

I was throwing a 6 oz pyramid from the bank and still couldn't hold the bottom, but there are calmer spots to fish on the north side of the river.


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=AKQ&product=RVD


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

OrangeCap said:


> Thanks for the report. Yeah, in about 2 more weeks shad and catfish will be all over the james, BUT so will all the fishermen too. Do you know where I can find information about the water levels in richmond? Many times I have fished the james in richmond and found that the water levels vary from very high to very low (no matter the tides). Someone told me it was due to the amount of rain. I was wondering if anyone knew of a website that stated when the water heights are high?


Try this link http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/?m=real&r=va . Use your mouse to click on the gauges in the Richmond area (little colored dots on the map) for gauges 02037500 and 02037705. This will bring up the hydrographs and other information, as well as forecasts for gauge 02037500 (Richmond westham gauge )


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

OrangeCap said:


> Thanks for the report. Yeah, in about 2 more weeks shad and catfish will be all over the james, BUT so will all the fishermen too. Do you know where I can find information about the water levels in richmond? Many times I have fished the james in richmond and found that the water levels vary from very high to very low (no matter the tides). Someone told me it was due to the amount of rain. I was wondering if anyone knew of a website that stated when the water heights are high?


I'm ready usually first week of April is game on... 3rd week of April game over... and lets hope we don't get heavy rain...


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the websites. Will be very useful since I'm coming from the 757. Many times I have taken the long drive to see water levels 2 feet all the way up to 12 feet. Hard to catch big cats with only 2 feet of water and hard to catch fish period at 12 feet white water rapids.

Any of you doing the shad tournament?


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

OrangeCap said:


> Thanks for the websites. Will be very useful since I'm coming from the 757. Many times I have taken the long drive to see water levels 2 feet all the way up to 12 feet. Hard to catch big cats with only 2 feet of water and hard to catch fish period at 12 feet white water rapids.
> 
> Any of you doing the shad tournament?


Ill be out there. Don't know where you fish from but if you're familiar with the sewage plant launch/park across from Rocketts landing they renovated it over the winter, it's a lot nicer now.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Very familiar. Yes! About time they fixed up that area. It's terrible especially after a heavy rain and the road is even worse. I cannot wait to check out what they did.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

OrangeCap said:


> It's terrible especially after a heavy rain and the road is even worse. I cannot wait to check out what they did.


The road is almost impassable. Then they have a one lane section with a blind entry both ways. Getting in and out of there will be a joy this year especially if towing a boat. You'll break something.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone going out fishing on the james in richmond this weekend? I might be out that way.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

I havev a shad trip planned 4/4 im itching to go! Cant wait!! Last year we filled 2 coolers down by the electric power plant. Then headed up river and did well there too.


----------

